# DSE Raid



## Inkslinger (Aug 16, 2007)

Another DSE raid 
6pm news tonight
Raided Amazing Amazon and 2 private homes
Netted undersized turtles corn snakes Documents and drugs, 
Wonder who is next?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 16, 2007)

Isn't Amazing Amazon a pet shop? Were the homes linked to the business or a separate issue.


----------



## Inkslinger (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep pet shop a good one too, just goes to show, my guess would be linked.


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah, been there. i thought it was a decent store.
maybe i shoulda asked for a corn snake :lol:


----------



## trader (Aug 16, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Another DSE raid
> 6pm news tonight


 
For those that may have missed it at 6PM, it was advertised to be on the ABC 7PM news....


----------



## krusty (Aug 16, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Another DSE raid
> 6pm news tonight
> Raided Amazing Amazon and 2 private homes
> Netted undersized turtles corn snakes Documents and drugs,
> Wonder who is next?



thanks for the tip i have cleared every thing out so now im safe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 16, 2007)

Wonder what the documents were? 
His diary?
"Dear Diary,"
"Today i bought a corn snake......."


----------



## mickydrippin (Aug 16, 2007)

good do the right thing and you have nothing to worry adout


----------



## ldheav (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmm its odd

you can pocess undersize turtles as a pet shop 
providing you dont sell them


----------



## m.punja (Aug 16, 2007)

going to have to hide my drugs...again...:lol:


----------



## herpie boy (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry greebo i was just joking mate


----------



## cris (Aug 16, 2007)

A big sale coming up?


----------



## cement (Aug 16, 2007)

Corn snakes euthanased i hope. But who gets the turtles, documents and drugs?


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 16, 2007)

nothing to loose any sleep over


----------



## angel_saza (Aug 16, 2007)

What size is undersized??


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

under 10cm is illegal to be sold in vic


----------



## bouncn (Aug 16, 2007)

does someone mind filling me in? Why corn snakes? Aren't they like the snake version of a pigeon?


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 16, 2007)

omg thats my favort shop, iv gotten allmost my reptiles thier


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

corn snakes are illegal


----------



## cris (Aug 16, 2007)

Although they may sound like a tasty snack corn snakes could damage our ecosytem.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 16, 2007)

is the shop closed or did they just get a fine??


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 17, 2007)

well they have now seized what? .08% of the corn snakes here in australia?!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 17, 2007)

:shock:*


Raided the wrong place, should have gone a couple more klm's down the road. *


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2007)

According to the shop owner (as I have friends who are close to him) the store is under investigation due to the actions of one of its employees. I believe the Amazon will be reopened without much more than a fine, or warning, due to some undersized turts. (That's what I was told, how true it is will have to be seen)


----------



## Colin (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/National/Snakes-turtles-seized-in-raids/2007/08/16/1186857674842.html
Snakes, turtles seized in raids
August 16, 2007 - 6:54PM

Four men have been arrested following the seizure of more than 100 turtles and snakes in a 10-month international operation by wildlife officers and Victoria Police.
Four houses were raided across Melbourne on Thursday for evidence of illegal dealings in native and exotic wildlife.
Officers from the Department of Sustainability and Environment (DSE) teamed up with police to raid homes in Lysterfield, Carrum Downs, Cranbourne and Blackburn.
The four Melbourne men are expected to face charges for a range of offences related to illegally possessing, selling and displaying protected wildlife, specifically reptiles.
A quantity of cannabis plants was also seized from under a Lysterfield house.
Victorian Minister for the Environment and Climate Change Gavin Jennings said Operation Mystic was a large-scale effort involving targeted raids led by 40 officers from across Victoria.
He said the operation was launched by DSE investigators 10 months ago with the help of several interstate and international wildlife agencies.
Snakes, turtles and documents were seized on Thursday, including around 100 turtles, some of which were undersize.
Wildlife officer Glenn Sharp said sufficient evidence had already been gathered over the past 10 months to charge several key offenders for the illegal interstate movement of native wildlife without valid import-export permits.
"DSE is sending a clear message to wildlife dealers and the wider community that commercial wildlife licence holders need to take their responsibilities more seriously," Mr Sharp said.
"We will enforce the law to protect native wildlife from being illegally taken from the wild, exploited for profit or exposed to disease."
In June, wildlife officers seized 10 corn snakes and two Burmese pythons as part of Operation Mystic.
"Corn snakes are prolific breeders while Burmese pythons often carry Inclusion Body Disease (IBD) which has the potential to wipe out Australia's native python population - they are a serious threat," Mr Sharp said.
"We are putting commercial licence holders on notice - any illegal dealing in native and exotic wildlife is a complete betrayal of the trust afforded to these businesses and they will face closer scrutiny."

Another link:
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22257190-2862,00.html


----------



## Rennie (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful corn! Such a shame it will be killed.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 17, 2007)

i went to that shop everyday when i was living down there about 6 years ago...
the blokes who worked there werent too bad to deal with...
but, do the crime, do the time...


----------



## Kyro (Aug 17, 2007)

I bet a few dodgy pet shops down that way would be in a state of panic at the moment:lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 18, 2007)

its open i was thier the day after


----------



## Forensick (Aug 18, 2007)

if other countries dont have import laws/issues

couldn't DSE sell/give away seized illegal speices to international keepers...
so the animals don't have to be killed


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 18, 2007)

i wouldnt think the turtles would be killed...


----------



## Australis (Aug 18, 2007)

Forensick said:


> if other countries dont have import laws/issues
> couldn't DSE sell/give away seized illegal speices to international keepers...
> so the animals don't have to be killed



Corns snakes are worth as little as $50 for a common morph, no O/S keeper is going to folk out the coin to import, any cheap and common reptile, i know atleast in the states there are many animal shelters that deal only with reptiles who struggle to give away common animals!


----------



## Midol (Aug 18, 2007)

People importing exotics should face jail.

I assume the majority of the reptile community doesn't approve of it?


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Aug 18, 2007)

Look at my posts on illegal reptiles thread. that sums up my opinion on these careless scum.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 18, 2007)

eladidare said:


> i went to that shop everyday when i was living down there about 6 years ago...
> the blokes who worked there werent too bad to deal with...
> but, do the crime, do the time...


6 years??? The shop only been open for just over three years - sure you ment Amazing Amazon .


----------



## Forensick (Aug 18, 2007)

they should have an added "cruelty to animals" charge in there...
getting caught with them is a death sentance for the animal, and thats the keepers fault not DSE


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 18, 2007)

I still think everyone is jumping to conclusions about the Amazon, I deal with them quite a bit and never had any indication they'd be up to something illegal like this. Perhaps the turts might have been undersized???? Who knows? ..but if that's the only thing they've done wrong it's certainly not their responsibility to be monitoring what their 'reptile' keeping employees get up to in their spare time! (re: selling exotic herps) You'll find they will reopen soon enough (are they even closed????)


----------



## ytamarin (Aug 19, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> You'll find they will reopen soon enough (are they even closed????)


It was business as usual there today.


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 19, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> i wouldnt think the turtles would be killed...



Some of them may have been exotics too. It didn't really mention what species they were.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 19, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I still think everyone is jumping to conclusions about the Amazon, I deal with them quite a bit and never had any indication they'd be up to something illegal like this.



did u think they would advertise it?


----------



## Inkslinger (Aug 19, 2007)

from what I heard the "employee" was doing business from the shop


----------

